# نظام التصنيع الخلوي (cellular manufacturing systems)



## حسن عمر (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إليكم هذا الملف بصيغة PPT يتكلم عن نظام التصنيع الخلوي
Cellular manufacturing systems

www.megaupload.com/?d=8O7LVK70

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
عدد خلقه
ورضاء نفسه
وزنة عرشه 
ومداد كلماته


أتمنى لرد والمشاركة
 ​


----------



## starmoooon (2 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
موضوع مميز جدا للامام ونتمنى المزيد


----------

